

Nix fixes dependency hell - gnosis
http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/155922?theme=print

======
mthomas
The article is from 2008. Link to the project page: <http://nixos.org/> with
links to a video and slides from 2011

------
nodata
Oh please, dependency hell was fixed yonks ago.

Examples of dependency hell from within the past few years more than welcome.
Contrived examples mixing strange non-compatible repositories perhaps not so
much...

